# Nebo Archery Bull



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Here are a couple pictures of my Nebo Archery Bull. We called him into 40 yards the second to last day of the hunt and after a heart shot, he only ran another 40 yards before tipping over. This was by far the hardest hunt I've ever done. We hiked for miles and miles through deep, thick canyons. This was the only descent bull I had an opportunity to shoot the entire hunt. The bulls finally started talking on Wednesday night and we were able to call this bull in on Thursday morning. I couldn't be happier with him! I had a great time hunting with my Brother. Now it's time to focus on the Wasatch in search of a monster muley!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Bull Toppin what broadhead did you take him down with?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to hang in there and get it done. Nice bull.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Dandy Bull, congrats!


----------



## ScottyS (Sep 11, 2007)

Were you the guys we ran into at the trailhead with the white dodge and the horses? We were the guys hiking back into pack out our 5x5 I shot down below you... (Did your bro have an elk tag as well?)


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Scotty - 

Toppin isn't always an active posting participant. I know he has a dodge, horses and a brother with the same tag. Other than that you may not get a response (see broadhead question).


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Scotty, yep, that was us. Congrats on your bull. That's a tough unit and I was glad to see a couple bulls on the ground. 
Gitterdone, I'm sorry I don't have a posh job like you where I can sit at a computer all day, make the big bucks, and post on the forum. Some day I might make it to where you are. And you better be careful, that invite to the Wasatch is going to be rescinded with disparaging posts at my expense.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yet again he doesn't answer the broadhead question? :?: 

I just ran some math ... 11 posts in 30 months, and figured it may be a while before the question was answered. :O•-:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats that is a nice bull. 8)


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Trigger, I used the new T3 by G5. Great entrance wounds and really strong. The broadhead went right through the front shoulder and it left a blood trail a blind man could have followed. Not a blade was bent; I was really happy with how it performed. Has anyone else had any experience with this broadhead?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

toppin said:


> Trigger, I used the new T3 by G5. Great entrance wounds and really strong. The broadhead went right through the front shoulder and it left a blood trail a blind man could have followed. Not a blade was bent; I was really happy with how it performed. Has anyone else had any experience with this broadhead?


I have 'em on my arrows right now, but unfortunately I didn't get to do any field testing with them this year.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

congrats on the bull!


----------

